# Awesome smallmouth day in Oregon!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Fished the Umpqua river for 11 hours today, easily 100+ fish. Biggest went 3lbs 5oz

For awhile they were slamming a spro rat swimbait, cast it into a tree shadow and immediately rip it out towards deeper water, whole school behind it, fastest one gets it. 

Very similar to black/mangrove snapper, but much stronger especially in the current. 

Lots of fish on a ned rig crawfish





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow that’s a banner day.

What boat are you fishing out of?

~JOE~


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow great day on the water... That is a huge bait!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Joetrain said:


> Wow that’s a banner day.
> 
> What boat are you fishing out of?
> 
> ~JOE~


The kayak in the first photo

An ascend 128x with some added stabilizers so I can paddleboard it 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> Wow great day on the water... That is a huge bait!!


That's what I thought too

Most of the guys on the swimbait page don't even recognize it as a swimbait! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Smallmouth are such awesome fish. No quit in them. What a day you had, to say the least.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> Smallmouth are such awesome fish. No quit in them. What a day you had, to say the least.


Definitely! 

I actually fished the same spot on memorial day as well, 2 guys and another 100 fish each but smaller, I had an idea off what I was getting into and where the larger fish were this time. 

The umpqua itself is known for smallmouth, pretty sure they are invasive, but they absolutely took over the river in no time

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that is some beautiful country up there and the fishing looks awesome. paradise no. 2.
jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!! I've caught a few up here in Bryson City NC but no where close to those good uns.. I did catch a 21.5 inch rainbow today!


----------

